# DAS 6 Pro or whatelse?



## technium1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi

I am starting to get into detailing my car and have been pointed to this forum.

I was looking at getting maybe a DAS 6 Pro from cleanyourcar but unsure what extras I might need to buy?

I need to know what pads or mops I might need and products to do the car so can anyone advise me?

Also does anyone know of any deals going at the moment?

thanks in advance.

Colin


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Colin,
Welcome , you will learn loads here.
I recently bought a DAS6 PRO from clean your car and bought hexlogic pads 1 each of black,blue,red and white. Also bought a 3.5 inch backing plate and 4 inch black and white pads for difficult areas on bumpers and around door handles.
So far i have not needed to polish but find the DA great for glazing with either Meguires ultimate polish (glaze),50 cal filler glaze or poorboys blackhole.(glaze) 
Then top by hand with a wax or sealant.
There is a groupbuy code on this site that gives you £15 off the DAS6 PRO and it comes with spare brushes and a 5 inch and 6 inch backing plate so you will need the 5.5 and 6.5 inch pads
All depends on the condition of your paintwork so start of with fine cut polishes the most common polishing pad is the white and the black and blue used for glazing.


----------



## technium1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info mate.

Paintwork is ok but swirls everywhere but the car is Metalic Silver so doesnt show as much as maybe a black car would.

You say about a group buy, where do I find info on that so I can get in on it?

I am currently using Autoglym Super Resin Polish along with Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection after a decent spray with shampoo and the two bucket method. Would these be useful with the machine polisher or will I need new products?

Final question, (well in this reply) what is Glazing?

thanks again

Colin


----------



## macfxd (Jun 15, 2015)

I used this to buy my DAS6 Pro from CYC.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207877&highlight=group+buy

Determine the paint of your car by the following:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pdfs/painthardness.pdf

For SOFT:
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-soft-paint-polishing-kit-cat1.html

For Intermediate:
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-intermediate-paint-polishing-kit-cat1.html

For HARD:
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-hard-paint-polishing-kit-cat1.html

The above kits are easy for first timers because you don't need to keep asking the same questions and battling out which brand and what pad...which many here will give you so many combinations that work great. My opinion main factor is technique, you can spend state of the art and do a s*** job or spend cheap and do a pro job. The kits aren't "cheap" but good starter kits. Call the suppliers too if you got time and they can help too.

In addition to above kits, Menzerna has fine polishes as well if they are fine swirls. but the 106 that comes in the kit should be enough with a finishing pad.

Sealant : Menzerna powerlock (just keeping the product line simple for the start)

Glazing I am not sure as I haven't tried. It may not even be necessary. Just keep it simple for now. Next time around you can search more and understand it even more and try a glaze. Usually done before sealant stage. Forum should have enough on it.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

technium1 said:


> Thanks for the info mate.
> 
> Paintwork is ok but swirls everywhere but the car is Metalic Silver so doesnt show as much as maybe a black car would.
> 
> ...


The group buy code is DAS6GROUPBUY and will save you £15.As posted by macfxd
Put the code in at the checkout 
Your autoglym stuff will be perfect to use with a DA, I have autoglym srp as recommended here on DW and have still to use it.
Think i will be using it in the wifes silver car.
Glazing is a product you use after polishing and before waxing to add extra gloss and a deep shine, i only mentioned the ones i use and you can get many more.

You won't regret buying a DA


----------



## technium1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks guys

My car is a Hyundai and apparently its soft paint even though its not listed on that link.

OK so do I buy the Das 6 Pro from cleanyourcar with the discount code and the following that was mentioned also from cleanyour car

hexlogic pads 1 each of black,blue,red and white. Also bought a 3.5 inch backing plate and 4 inch black and white pads, if so what compound/polishes should I buy

OR do I buy the Das 6 pro from cleanyourcar with the discount code and then the soft paint kit from polishbliss site?

thanks all.


----------



## paleredfox (Sep 23, 2012)

If anything, speaking subjectively of course, if the das 6 as a standalone buy is cost effective then do that and purchase the Scholl equivalent polish to Menzerna if your starting out.

I had bought the Menzerna kit originally but having tried and used the Scholl recently, it is the preferred choice now. It just requires fewer passes and has a cracking end result.

I'm sure there is a starter kit with the Scholl somewhere but for the life of me I can't find the link. 

Menzerna are great, but in hindsight, I would have went with the Scholl for easiness, speed and simplicity.... I still have to decode the Menzerna labels to remember what they are.


----------



## technium1 (Jun 24, 2015)

ok still not pulled the trigger on one of these yet, I see CYC sells the DAS6 with loads of different kits and no idea which one is best to choose.

Paleredfox I cant see any Scholl kit on CYC so I guess I have to purchase them somewhere else?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

DAS 6 Pro PLUS is what I would recommend. It's a much better machine than the normal DAS 6. Ergonomically better and the switches are better placed too for ease of use. Used with Megs 205 and 105 or Scholl Concepts polishes, it's a great combination.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> DAS 6 Pro PLUS is what I would recommend. It's a much better machine than the normal DAS 6. Ergonomically better and the switches are better placed too for ease of use. Used with Megs 205 and 105 or Scholl Concepts polishes, it's a great combination.


This :thumb:


----------



## technium1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks guys, ok so I will buy the DAS 6 Pro Plus but can you tell me what products I need for my silver soft paint car, I know you say Megs or Scholl etc but theres loads of different ones under those brands so could someone tell me the 1, 2 or 3 or more actuall products I will need.

Sorry if im being a noob but these products can cost a fair bit so i want to make sure I get all the correct ones.

thanks


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Meguiars 105 and 205. 205 will be the one you use more as its versatile and you can vary the cut by pad AND pressure.

Scholl polishes S17, S30 and S40 I like to use.


----------



## technium1 (Jun 24, 2015)

ok still havent bought this, want to be 100% so can I just check.

I buy the DAS6 Pro Plus with Megs Hex logic kit £190 which comes with 
1 x DAS-6 PRO Plus Dual Action polisher (Canvas Storage Bag, D-Handle, Spare Brushes, 6" Backing Plate)
1 x Meguiars #105 Ultra Cut Compound 8oz
1 x Meguiars #205 Ultra Finishing Polish 8oz
1 x Chemical Guys Orange 6.5" Hex Logic Pad
1 x Chemical Guys White 6.5" Hex Logic Pad

Then buy the following polishes
Scholl S17+
Scholl S30+
Scholl S40

Does that sound right or do I need other pads and stuff and will that list be ok for my 'soft' Silver paint?

Thanks and sorry for keep coming back.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Choose Megs or Scholl polish/compounds no need for both :thumb:


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

You could give Tim a ring at CYC nice guy he would advise you, I haven't found him to over sell any thing, either by loading quantity or hyping a product beyond its capabilities,
YMMV
Michael


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

suds said:


> Choose Megs or Scholl polish/compounds no need for both :thumb:


Agreed unless money is not a factor. I would also buy at least two pads, polishing an entire car with one pad is a lot of hassle. Also get some masking tape. I would also suggest a finishing pad and if sticking with the Megs then maybe consider the Ultimate Compound rather than 105, apparently it is less fussy than 105 with a tad less cut


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

*Same boat*



technium1 said:


> ok still not pulled the trigger on one of these yet, I see CYC sells the DAS6 with loads of different kits and no idea which one is best to choose.
> 
> Paleredfox I cant see any Scholl kit on CYC so I guess I have to purchase them somewhere else?


Spooky! I was about to post the same topic! I too am looking into getting my 1st DA. Clueless regarding pads,backing pads, different "cut" pads. And that's BEFORE getting to the polishes, sealants etc. I am sooooo skint I can only afford the DA pro(which is the one I want!) that I have no funds left for foam pads OR polishes/compounds etc. but I DO get loads of info on here and believe the CYC offer is the best going.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

As a beginner/newbie to polishing & wanting to maintain my car (a grey 10 plate R6 polo)....
Irrespective of cost If you had the choice of any of the CYC DAS6 kits what would you buy? Or would you buy the machine and build your own kit, choosing your own pads, & compounds? & Which pads & compounds?


----------



## ben m (Aug 3, 2015)

As a result of this thread (and this forum as a whole! :lol: ) I am looking at investing in a DA...

Is the Pro Plus really worth the additional investment over the DAS-6 pro?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Same machine..


----------



## ben m (Aug 3, 2015)

From what I have read the pro plus has 15mm orbit vs. the standard pro at 8mm. Plus it's a different design and the plus has about a £40 premium on top of the standard pro...


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

I bought the plus. I held both at waxstock and the plus is much nicer in hand! Worth the little bit extra imo.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

If you're only looking at having one machine get the Pro.
The Pro Plus is great for covering larger panels, but you won't be able to safely polish around doors, windows, tight bumper gaps and places.

The Pro allows you to use a wider range of backing pates and pads and is a much more versatile machine.


----------



## ben m (Aug 3, 2015)

scratcher said:


> If you're only looking at having one machine get the Pro.
> The Pro Plus is great for covering larger panels, but you won't be able to safely polish around doors, windows, tight bumper gaps and places.
> 
> The Pro allows you to use a wider range of backing pates and pads and is a much more versatile machine.


Thanks, thats really informative and exactly what I was looking for :thumb:


----------



## technium1 (Jun 24, 2015)

I thought the pro plus also allowed the use of smaller backing plates, is that not right??


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I comes with a 6'' plate fitted and you can swap it out for a 5'', but that's the smallest.
will become too unstable and the throw will be too large using a smaller plate and pad to get any real benefit from it.

You just need to look at the Rupes system to see. The 12, 15 and 21 are designed to cover larger areas more efficiently with their larger throw and larger pad.
Then the 75E uses a smaller backing plate and pad to help it get into tighter areas.
Larger throw DAs are, in my eyes, part of a system. Not a stand alone - one machine for everything - like a regular DA.


----------

